# Aggettivi sostantivati



## Passante

Carissimi, una domanda per voi:
ci sono dei limiti nel sostantivare un aggettivo dati da una qualche regola o tale limite è solo dato dall'uso e consuetudine?

Nel caso specifico si trattava di un participio presente che in vocabolario aveva dicitura solo di aggettivo a differenza di altri con dicitura anche di sostantivo. Data la definizione del vocabolario se ne contestava un tale uso sostantivato come se la regola generale valesse solo se contemplata da dizionario. 

Mi sapreste quindi spiegare se si debba guardare solo il dizionario o si possa essere più liberi nel suo uso, ovviamente tenendo fisso il significato della frase?

Grazie in anticipo


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Passante said:


> Nel caso specifico si trattava di un participio presente


Quale participio?


----------



## lorenzos

Non credo proprio ci sia una regola, ed essendo l'italiano una lingua viva anche l'uso e le consuetudini possono offrire margini di libertà.
Ad esempio, _incravattato _è dato solo come aggettivo ma nessuno mi vieta di dire o anche scrivere "_l'incravattato della compagnia parlò col gestore_" ...ma con _plastificato _non saprei che frase inventare.
Insomma, nel caso specifico, concordo con Paul.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Quale participio presente?


----------



## lorenzos

Ops... chiedo scusa, mi ero volto al passato, al presente è più difficile.


----------



## Passante

Paulfromitaly said:


> Quale participio presente?


Fervente (scusa il forum non mi ha trasmesso che ci erano stati aggiornamenti)

L'avevo sostantivato per non ripetere uomo/ fedele/devoto o altro. Ero partita da Quell'uomo è un vero fervente.

E avevo proseguito poi con:
Nella folla dei presenti in preghiera si alzò un adorante della Madonna che inneggiò un cantico. Era chiaro a tutti che fosse un Fervente, ma non era necessario che lo mostrasse platealmente a tutti.

Ammetto che è volutamente forzata, ma a fronte di un 'è sbagliata' non riesco a ravvisare l'errore. Se di uso sgrammaticale si tratta, qual'è la regola che me lo imporrebbe?


----------



## Pietruzzo

Passante said:


> Ammetto che è volutamente forzata, ma a fronte di un 'è sbagliata' non riesco a ravvisare l'errore. Se di uso sgrammaticale  si tratta, qual'è la regola che me lo imporrebbe?


Per me "fervente" è un aggettivo, non un nome. Si può parlare di un fervente nazista o di un fervente tifoso del Milan ma "un fervente" che cos'è? La prima regola da seguire, specialmente quando si danno suggerimenti a dei non madrelingua, è quella di usare termini attestati e consolidati e non "volutamente forzati".


Passante said:


> si alzò un adorante della Madonna che inneggiò un cantico.


Lasciando sospeso il giudizio su "un adorante" devo comunque rilevare che "inneggiare" non è transitivo. Forse intendevi "intonò un cantico"?


----------



## Passante

La forzatura era proprio relativa all'aggiunta di più aggettivi sostantivati non tanto al termine in sé e ad un tono sicuramente non usuale del parlato.
PS. inneggiare in Vocabolario - Treccani 3 raro e antico con valore transitivo.. Su un contesto del genere pensavo di potermelo permettere magari ho osato troppo.


----------



## lorenzos

Secondo me sì, hai osato troppo. Se non ti offendi, in amicizia, aggiungo che tutta la frase mi pare una (pessima) traduzione automatica.
Comunque, alla domanda 


Passante said:


> ci sono dei limiti nel sostantivare un aggettivo dati da una qualche regola o tale limite è solo dato dall'uso e consuetudine?


risponderei con un deciso no: gli unici limiti, oltre all'uso e alla consuetudine, mi paiono il buonsenso e il bello stile.


----------



## giginho

Mi permetto di intromettermi essendo anche io parte del thread nel forum Eng-It da cui è stata generata questa domanda.

La frase contestata era: "quell'uomo è un vero fervente"

C'era chi diceva che fervente non può essere usato come sostantivo.

Cosa ne pensate?

PS: per completezza a questo link trovate il thread da cui si è generato il tutto


----------



## ohbice

Passante said:


> Quell'uomo è un vero fervente. Nella folla dei presenti in preghiera si alzò un adorante della Madonna che inneggiò un cantico. Era chiaro a tutti che fosse un Fervente, ma non era necessario che lo mostrasse platealmente a tutti.


Sulla domanda specifica non saprei cosa dire. Nella frase ci sono cose che mi danno decisamente più fastidio: _adorante della Madonna_, _platealmente a tutti _(che mi pare un pleonasmo), la ripetizione di _a tutti_...
Nella frase _Era chiaro a tutti che fosse un fervente _non mi sembra di sentire il preblema dell'aggettivo sostantivato; mi sembra piuttosto che _fervente _non voglia dire nulla senza una specificazione. Era chiaro a tutti che fosse un fervente de che?


----------



## Passante

lorenzos said:


> la frase mi pare una (pessima) traduzione automatica.


Non mi offendo ci mancherebbe, posso chiedere che cosa intendi con automatica? 
Come si fa in matematica ho fatto un esempio 'per assurdo' per verificare la correttezza o meno dell'enunciato, ma mi rendo conto della forzatura, tutto qui. 



ohbice said:


> era chiaro a tutti che fosse un fervente de che?


Un uomo che ferve/che arde (=fervente) di passione per la fede. Meglio?

Se ancora non fosse chiaro allora effettivamente dovrei aggiungere un sostantivo, ma la domanda che poni 'è un fervente di che cosa' e non 'un fervente chi/cosa'  inconsapevolmente ti fa rispondere che è sostantivato, no?
Uno che ferve, una persona che ferve di sicuro per qualcosa anche se magari non ho spiegato per cosa.


----------



## Pietruzzo

giginho said:


> C'era chi diceva che fervente non può essere usato come sostantivo.
> 
> Cosa ne pensate?


Perchè non cominci col dire cosa pensi tu?


----------



## lorenzos

Passante said:


> Non mi offendo ci mancherebbe, posso chiedere che cosa intendi con automatica?


*Traduzione* automatica: "Lo spirito è pronto ma la carne è debole"= "La vodka è buona ma la carne è cruda" (vado a memoria, e mi pare fosse di Umberto Eco).
"Nella folla dei presenti in preghiera si alzò un adorante della Madonna che inneggiò un cantico. Era chiaro a tutti che fosse un Fervente, ma non era necessario che lo mostrasse platealmente a tutti." è una frase brutta, che un madrelingua non direbbe:
- Nella folla dei presenti: difficile ci sia una folla degli assenti;
- un adorante della Madonna: un bestemmiatore della Madonna è ambiguo (ce l'ha con tutti i santi o solo con Lei?), un esperto... anche (è uno che sa tutto sull'argomento o solo sulla Madonna?), meglio un devoto, anche senza madonne;
- inneggiò un cantico: intonò un canto, un inno (presumibilmente non lo cantò da solo);
- Era chiaro a tutti che fosse un Fervente: forse forse è il meno peggio;
- ma non era necessario che lo mostrasse: il ma ci starebbe invece che con _era _con _divenne_;
- platealmente a tutti: non lo considererei un pleonasmo, uno può mostrare a tutti _non _platealmente.
Ciao.


----------



## giginho

Pietruzzo said:


> Perchè non cominci col dire cosa pensi tu?



Eh la peppa quanto nervosismo!!! E' il caso???? Non credo.

Come si capisce dal mio messaggio (C'era chi diceva che fervente non può essere usato come sostantivo.) io ritengo, come Passante, che si possa usare come sostantivo.

A mio modo di vedere ritengo che la frase in oggetto abbia senso e che la risposta a "per che cosa ferve" sia data dal contesto.


----------



## Passante

Per lorenzos:
Bo, magari cerco meglio forse intendi di getto? Se sì allora confermo.
Per le altre non so, avrei da ridire su diverse spiegazioni, ma in particolare non ho capito quella del 'ma non era necessario che...' Dovrei sostituire era con divenne? Casomai con risultava, no?


----------



## lorenzos

@Passante se preferisci: troppo di getto, il risultato (pessimo) non cambia.
"Era chiaro a tutti che fosse un Fervente, ma non era necessario che lo mostrasse platealmente a tutti": se era/risultava (già) chiaro a tutti aveva poco da mostrare a tutti (invece, platealmente da solo ci può stare); se invece "divenne chiaro" allora "ma non era necessario..." (noto ora che comunque ci sarebbe la ripetizione di tutti).
- Fervente come sostantivo non credo mi capiterà di sentirlo o di usarlo, ma penso si possa dire:
_"Non mi piacciono le prediche melense di don Andrea, preferisco quelle di p. Angelo che è un acceso fervente e ti coinvolge"_.


----------



## Passante

Accetto di buon grado il tuo ultimo esempio che avalla quanto pensavo sulla sostantivazione, mi rimane il dubbio fuori tema non era necessario che mostrasse a tutti di essere un fervente
Altro esempio: alla domanda (retorica) 'chi è senza peccato?' rispose uno dell'ultima fila, ma, come ovvio, non era necessario rispondere platealmente esponendosi al pubblico ludibrio.
Davvero non capisco cosa ci vedi di strano a parte il pleonasmo della frase originale che è una scelta stilistica che può o non può piacere.


----------



## lorenzos

Sì, hai ragione. Le mie considerazioni valgono solo fino ad un certo punto, e sono anche soggettive.


----------



## Pietruzzo

giginho said:


> Eh la peppa quanto nervosismo!!! E' il caso???? Non credo.


Beh, tu sei intervenuto solo per chiedere "cosa ne pensate" su un argomento su cui diversa gente (fra cui io nel post #7) si era già espressa. Queste cose non dico che mi innervosiscono ma mi lasciano comunque perplesso.


----------



## giginho

Pietruzzo said:


> Beh, tu sei intervenuto solo per chiedere "cosa ne pensate" su un argomento su cui diversa gente (fra cui io nel post #7) si era già espressa. Queste cose non dico che mi innervosiscono ma mi lasciano comunque perplesso.



No, evidentemente non hai letto bene il mio intervento al post #15 o ne riporti solo quello che ti fa comodo.
Sono intervenuto per dare il link da cui era generata la discussione e nel quale c'erano contributi, a mio parere, interessanti (tra cui quello di Mary) che forse non era il caso di duplicare qui. Evidentemente non ti sei curato di dare un'occhiata al thread che ho linkato, altrimenti avresti trovato anche il mio parere.

In ogni caso, non ritengo né utile, né di alcun giovamento per il forum o per la discussione un atteggiamento tanto aggressivo senza alcun motivo. Se un mio post ti innervosisce è un problema tuo e puoi, tranquillamente, trovare un modo migliore per farti passare il nervosismo.


----------



## bearded

Il #7 di Pietruzzo mi trova del tutto d'accordo. Non ho mai sentito usare ''il/un fervente'' come aggettivo sostantivato (e dico anch'io aggettivo, perché 'fervere' come verbo è scomparso dall'uso della penisola da diversi secoli).


----------



## giginho

bearded said:


> Il #7 di Pietruzzo mi trova del tutto d'accordo. Non ho mai sentito usare ''il/un fervente'' come aggettivo sostantivato (e dico anch'io aggettivo, perché 'fervere' come verbo è scomparso dall'uso della penisola da diversi secoli).



Sono d'accordo con te, Bearded, sul fatto che non sia di uso comune o che si senta spesso (almeno nella mia cerchia di frequentazioni). Volevo capire se, tuttavia, si potesse usare qualora il contesto chiarisse per che cosa ferve colui che è definito come "fervente"


----------



## bearded

giginho said:


> Volevo capire se, tuttavia, si potesse usare qualora il contesto chiarisse….


Quali sono  i criteri utili per decidere se un aggettivo si può sostantivare o meno?  Secondo me ce ne sono due: 1) l'uso comune dei parlanti, 2) gli esempi letterari degli autori antichi e moderni.  Siccome - per quanto riguarda 'fervente' - non mi sembra che ci siano simili esempi né nell'uno né nell'altro 'campo', credo che la risposta al tuo dubbio non possa che essere un ''no''.

(Naturalmente, se uno ''sostantiva''_ fervente,_ non è che prenda la multa: semplicemente si allontana, facendolo, dall'uso consolidato, e quindi si esprime in un linguaggio che suona 'strano'. Quanto al significato, è comprensibile comunque per via dell'aggettivo che tutti conoscono - ad es. un fervente cattolico, un fervente nazionalista..).


----------



## Pietruzzo

bearded said:


> fervere' come verbo è scomparso dall'uso della penisola da diversi secoli.


Tranne forse nell'espressione "Fervono i preparativi". Curiosamente dalle mie parti si dice "l'acqua ferve" per dire "bolle", ma questo è un altro discorso.


----------



## bearded

Pietruzzo said:


> Tranne forse nell'espressione "Fervono i preparativi". Curiosamente dalle mie parti si dice "l'acqua ferve" per dire "bolle", ma questo è un altro discorso.



E una bibita può essere ''(ef)ferv(esc)ente''.


----------



## giginho

bearded said:


> Quali sono i criteri utili per decidere se un aggettivo si può sostantivare o meno? Secondo me ce ne sono due: 1) l'uso comune dei parlanti, 2) gli esempi letterari degli autori antichi e moderni. Siccome - per quanto riguarda 'fervente' - non mi sembra che ci siano simili esempi né nell'uno né nell'altro 'campo', direi che la risposta al tuo dubbio non possa che essere un ''no''.



Grazie, era questa la risposta che, personalmente, cercavo.


----------



## bearded

Non c'è di che.


----------



## ohbice

Certo che a questo punto tra _fervente _e _milanista _non saprei più dire cosa è un aggettivo e cosa no...
Dirò che sono un milanista incallito


----------



## lorenzos

Carducci,
"E l'altro, un *fervente*, un discepolo — Io Io giuro per quello dio che lo risuscitò dai morti: è risorto! —
Tale il senso letterale. Il senso anagogico, come diceva Dante, è l'antitesi tra la ragione umana e la fede. Cosi inteso, il dialogo non potrebbe essere
pili bello. Quel secondo interlocutore, il *fervente*,"
et al.
id=G9cW3t60NPYC&pg=PA187&dq="un+fervente"&hl=it&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwi1lMWf0rPhAhWLyYUKHahYB0M4bhDoAQhPMAc#v=onepage&q="un fervente"&f=false
https://books.google.it/books?id=4x2eAwAAQBAJ&pg=PT110&dq="un+fervente"&hl=it&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwih85WZ0bPhAhVIzYUKHbf1AOUQ6AEILDAB#v=onepage&q="un fervente"&f=false


----------



## ohbice

Bella pesca


----------



## bearded

Davanti ad autorevoli testimonianze non posso che inchinarmi.  Dirò allora solo che ''il fervente'' (sostantivato) non è un'espressione di uso comune nella lingua parlata degli italiani.


----------



## francisgranada

bearded said:


> ...  Dirò allora solo che ''il fervente'' (sostantivato) non è un'espressione di uso comune nella lingua parlata degli italiani.


Secondo me è questa la sostanza. Dal punto di vista formale (o strettamente grammaticale), in  italiano non c'è una differenza sostanziale tra i sostantivi e gli aggettivi ***. 

Comunque se diciamo, per esempio l'espressione "Il cantante Al Bano", allora ci è spontaneamente chiaro che "cantante" è un sostantivo. Se invece dicecessimo "Il fervente Al Bano", allora (secondo me) la parola "fervente" spontaneamente la consideremmo aggettivo. Un'altra cosa è che il significato preciso di "fervente", senza un contesto preciso, in questo caso non sarebbe assolutamente chiaro ....   

*** E' la conseguenza della declinazione latina di origine indoeuropea, ma in genere non è così tanto ovvia. P.e. nelle lingue slave i sostantivi e gli aggettivi si differiscono anche formalmente, quindi non sono "confondibili".


----------



## A User

bearded said:


> Dirò allora solo che ''il fervente'' (sostantivato) non è un'espressione di uso comune nella lingua parlata degli italiani.


La correttezza e la diffusione di un termine sono due questioni da tenere separate.
Se pensiamo al linguaggio burocratico tutto ci suona strano, e ci sarebbero molteplici modi più comuni per esprimere gli stessi concetti. Stesso discorso quando ci si imbatte in contenuti della letteratura.
Basta che solo un gallo faccia l'uovo, che si consente a tutti i galletti di fare la stessa cosa.
 O viceversa, che non si consenta ai galletti di fare l'uovo, perché non si sa ancora che c'è un gallo che l'ha già fatto. A me è capitato un termine, il cui uso è testimoniato in passato, e di cui esiste una statistica di utilizzo fin dal 1500, tornato di moda e dibattuto di recente, che non viene contemplato dai dizionari ufficiali, e perciò ritenuto dai puristi, quelli che considerano i dizionari un vangelo, "inesistente". Panta rei.


----------



## bearded

A User said:


> perciò ritenuto dai puristi, quelli che considerano i dizionari un vangelo, "inesistente". Panta rei.


Sorvolerò sulla punzecchiatura immotivatamente acidula a me diretta (''panta rei'' è la mia ''firma'' nel forum), perché forse ti avrà punto qualche tarantola.   Forse non ti sei accorto che
1. al #32 ho ammesso che il termine esiste (inchinandomi di fronte ad autorevoli testimonianze). Ho forse mai scritto che ''non esiste''? Anzi, al #24 ho scritto che, se uno lo usa, ''non prende la multa'';
2.  in effetti ''il fervente'' non è un'espressione comune nella lingua degli italiani. Oppure per te lo è? E se non lo è, confermo che per me non è consigliabile usarla, altrimenti si corre il rischio di parlare/scrivere in un modo che suona ''strano''.


----------



## A User

Niente di personale, la citazione era solo uno spunto per una riflessione generale, che ciascuno può condividere o meno.


----------

